
Show HN: Saas Ninja – sales, monitoring and development tools for Saas Products - dgivney
Hey HN I’m Daniel, a fullstack developer from Sydney Australia and founder at Saas Ninja (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;saasninja.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;saasninja.io&#x2F;</a>).<p>Saas Ninja provides a suite of simple tools&#x2F;APIs on a monthly subscription basis that help Product Teams sell, monitor and develop their Saas Products.<p>The idea for Saas Ninja came during my last employment contract working for a startup.  We needed a number of monitoring tools for our product and each provider I researched was often over-complicated for what we wanted and was priced more towards a monitoring connoisseur than a startup developer. With looming deadlines and minimal funding, I couldn’t justify building them ourselves, yet I also didn’t want to pay $40&#x2F;month every time we needed a new tool. Saas Ninja solves this problem by providing a suite of Sales, Monitoring and Development tools for a single monthly subscription payment.  The tools are all accessible through a standard API which means one integration point, and hopefully means your team can get right back to focusing on core business. My intention is to provide low cost, reliable and basic functionality that is easy to understand and distraction free.  I want to build Saas Ninja up to be the AWS of value-add Sales, Monitoring and Development APIs.<p>This is my first developer-focused product launch. I’ve read a lot about how this market is very different so I’m excited to learn as much as I can. Please feel free drop your feedback below or if you have a minute fill out this Google form link (there&#x27;s only 5 questions):
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSfCdmfzNeh2MgnyjPg0RXLX7eUjFLgROWGEz0P3iBzSQUKCag&#x2F;viewform" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSfCdmfzNeh2MgnyjPg0...</a><p>This is the Public Beta release and all accounts have limited free access to an initial suite of 10 tools for this launch. Please have a look around and hopefully I hear from you soon.<p>BTW Today also happens to be my 35th birthday ;)
======
brennebeck
Happy birthday and congrats on the launch!

~~~
dgivney
Haha thank you!..

